# Breeder Contract Question



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, most breeders want the deposit as soon as they know that they have enough puppies for the list of interested parties. Some breeders even like having the deposit before that.

The contract is usually signed around the time that you pay the full price of the dog.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, this is very common.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Our pup was already born and 8 weeks old when we "found" her, but we did give a deposit before we saw her because we couldn't get there for 2 weeks and wanted them to hold her for us. They promised it was refundable when we arrived should we not want her or any of the other available puppies (hahaha...yeah right).

I think they just wanted to make sure we were serious. We didn't sign anything other than the application, until we actually met them, her and finalized the purchase.


----------



## Sport Girl (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the quick responses.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Before the contract has been signed? I wouldn't think that is too common, but somewhere along the way, deposits are usually requested. If you really want a pup from a given breeding, it's not unusual to put down a deposit before the pups are even born, with stipulations as to where you are exactly in the pecking order. The breeder will usually want "pick of the litter" and then there might be a co-owner as well who wants an early pick. 

I would think that would go along with signing a contract at the same time, but maybe not. Perhaps the contract only gets written up after the pups are born, evaluated, and found to be healthy, etc.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been contacted by different breeders who keep waiting lists and ask for a deposit when:
- the female goes into heat
- it is confirmed that the female is pregnant
- after the litter is born

I was a bit uncomfortable paying a deposit before the litter was born because, if you are set on a particular gender, there is no guarantee you will get what you want. And you may miss an opportunity to pick up another puppy elsewhere in the meantime.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Deposits usually after litter confirmed and a guess on how many pups (xrayed etc) to hold your pup. 

I have had it be "returnable" if it was agreed that you'd get a x pup (ie female) and there wasn't enough 

Suck to be a breeder and have no deposits til pups were born- a lot of people disapear with out a deposit *sigh*


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey NeVar,

This is a bit OT, but we need more pictures of Bella!!!


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

neVar said:


> Deposits usually after litter confirmed and a guess on how many pups (xrayed etc) to hold your pup.
> 
> I have had it be "returnable" if it was agreed that you'd get a x pup (ie female) and there wasn't enough
> 
> Suck to be a breeder and have no deposits til pups were born- a lot of people disapear with out a deposit *sigh*


Yes, that is the way the breeders I spoke to handled it. I wonder if most people are adament about a particular gender or if most of them don't care. It would be much easier to put down a deposit upon litter confirmation if you didn't care about the gender.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

most breeders will give you a copy of the contract before you send a deposit. Many of our buyers just send references and a check..deal with contract later.


----------



## Sport Girl (Jan 2, 2011)

I received a copy of the contract, I just didn't expect a request for the deposit prior to executing the contract.l Now that I know this is a common practice I feel better about it.


----------

